# Blinds



## swisim

Hello, 
I would like to translate "blinds". I hear that in Brazil they don't really use "persiana" but rather "veneziana", is this true?

Is there a special name for very large blinds used to block out the light in, say, an airport or a large sports hall? Or would I have to use veneziana here as well? 

Many thanks!


----------



## anaczz

I know this  as a "veneziana"  and this as a "persiana".
I don't know a special name for these blinds but I wouldn't call it "persianas" neither "venezianas", maybe "quebra-luz"...


----------



## swisim

Perhaps i should use cortinas, then? Eg fecharam as cortinas... Or can I say baixaram as cortinas (if I refer to the "going down" kind)?
Thank you!


----------



## Archimec

Julgo que mesmo no Brasil podem ser chamados de 'brise-soleil' (v.Aulete : quebra-sol, quebra-luz), se forem exteriores, e fixas.


----------



## englishmania

In Portugal, these are _estores_ http://www.estocarrilar.com/images/estores1g.jpg
and these are _persianas_ http://images04.olx.pt/ui/1/67/24/9476324_1.jpg

This is _japonesa_ (?) http://www.nikoncortinas.com.br/arquivos/1f1515b775c245b01f2b089aab09a9de.jpeg

These are _cortinas_ (you close them, you don't "baixas as cortinas") http://blogalize.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/cortinas.jpg


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> I know this  as a "veneziana"  and this as a "persiana".



I agree.  "Persiana" may be horizontal or vertical.  And "veneziana" is a "kind" of window.

But, for me, "quebra-luz" is the same as "abat-jour" (ou abajur), i.e., "lampshade".

englishmania is right: usually we close the "cortinas";   But in a theater, at the end of a play, we may say "baixaram-se as cortinas" (although that kind of "cortinas" may be a little different, with a third part which comes down)


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> In Portugal, these are _estores_ http://www.estocarrilar.com/images/estores1g.jpg
> and these are _persianas_ http://images04.olx.pt/ui/1/67/24/9476324_1.jpg



As imagens estão trocadas!!


----------



## englishmania

^ Não estão trocadas para mim, que sou portuguesa. É assim que as designo e penso serem os nomes mais usados cá. Já vi que no Brasil é diferente... ups.


----------



## anaczz

Desculpe-me, mas eu nem sequer conhecia a palavra estores antes de ir para Portugal e, nos últimos dez anos, sempre ouvi serem chamados de estores esses do tipo da segunda imagem. Será um uso regional?


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Desculpe-me, mas eu nem sequer conhecia a palavra estores antes de ir para Portugal e, nos últimos dez anos, sempre ouvi serem chamados de estores esses do tipo da segunda imagem. Será um uso regional?


 
Não, acho que muitas pessoas não fazem é esse tipo de distinção. Chamam-lhes indiferentemente '_estores_' ou '_persianas_'.
E quanto a _'baixar as cortinas_', diz-se assim ou pode-se dizer assim se de facto elas se desenrolam na vertical. Não são muito frequentes, mas já tenho visto. É também o que acontece nos teatros com o pano de cena.


----------



## Vanda

Também podemos dizer baixar as persianas. Aquelas que correm horizontalmente; estas.


----------



## kandinsk

swisim said:


> Hello,
> I would like to translate "blinds". I hear that in Brazil they don't really use "persiana" but rather "veneziana", is this true?
> 
> Is there a special name for very large blinds used to block out the light in, say, an airport or a large sports hall? Or would I have to use veneziana here as well?
> 
> Many thanks!


Persiana is diferente of veneziana
Persiana is some kind of cortine. We use persiana 
So you cam say: Feche a veneziana = Close the window
                       Feche a persiana da janela


----------



## kandinsk

anaczz said:


> Desculpe-me, mas eu nem sequer conhecia a palavra estores antes de ir para Portugal e, nos últimos dez anos, sempre ouvi serem chamados de estores esses do tipo da segunda imagem. Será um uso regional?


 Estores não tem nada a ver com persiana, as persianas correm na horizontal, e geralmente são de pano, (tiras de pano ou de papel), Já o estore corre na vertical e, são de pvc...
Estore
Persiana
veneziana
Coisas diferentes mas com a mesma funcionalidade, apesar que a veneziana, substitui o vidro da janela, sendo as vezes conjugada com o mesmo.


----------



## marta12

Sempre ouvi chamar, faço-o também, portadas ao primeiro link da Anaczz. (ainda não sei pôr links aqui, por isso desculpem). As portadas podem ser maçiças ou "venezianas". Mas por cá todos lhes chamamos portadas sem mais nada. Se alguém perguntar que tipo de portada é, então explicaremos se são ou não venezianas

Em conversa coloquial, venezianas, como disse a Englishmania, são um tipo de cortinas, por isso interiores, inicialmente de ripinhas de madeira (japonesas) que mais tarde se começaram a fazer em metal fininho, e que se enrolam.


----------



## englishmania

Marta, não falei em venezianas...Só falei em estores (que, para mim, são tiras com um fio para descer/subir e virar) persianas (brancas com um elástico para descer/subir) e japonesas (um "pano" completo).
Confesso que nunca ouvi venezianas, mas portadas sim. Já deu para perceber que não há "consistência" no uso.


----------



## kandinsk

marta12 said:


> Em conversa coloquial, venezianas, como disse a Englishmania, são um tipo de cortinas, por isso interiores, inicialmente de ripinhas de madeira (japonesas) que mais tarde se começaram a fazer em metal fininho, e que se enrolam.


 Desculpe Marta, mas venezianas nunca foram persianas


----------



## marta12

Olá  Englishmania

Pareceu-me pela fotografia que o link de japonesas eram com tiras fininhas. Enganei-me pelos vistos, o que não tira nada à minha explicação do que são ou eram,  sei lá, as venezianas interires.

Olá Kadinsk

Se for ver o que escrevi, verá que não encontra lá a palavra "persiana", por isso não sei o que quis dizer.


----------



## WondererCarvalho

Definitivamente, sempre soube que "blinds" eram persianas. Podem ser de PVC, de tecido ou de alumínio (a mais popular, pelo menos no Brasil). Não há, que eu saiba, padrão de persiana, se é vertical ou horizontal (quero dizer, um nome específico para cada tipo de persiana). Para isso se define "persiana vertical" ou "persiana horizontal" e o tipo de material usado. E Venezianas são janelas, algumas muito parecidas com persianas no mecanismo, mas ao contrário das persianas (cortinas), as venezianas são afixadas na parede (janelas). Há, por isso, muita confusão no mercado sobre os nomes dados e muitas pessoas se atrapalham. Já ouvi, muito raramente, pessoas chamando de quabra-luz, mas ainda assim, referiam-se às persianas.

Mas como o assunto é "blind", são sim persianas e são um tipo de cortina.

Blinds:
http://www.google.com.br/images?um=1&hl=pt-br&biw=1004&bih=581&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=blinds&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Vertical blinds:
http://www.google.com.br/images?um=...&q=vertical+blinds&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Horizontal blinds:
http://www.google.com.br/images?um=...=horizontal+blinds&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Persianas:
http://www.google.com.br/images?um=...sa=1&q=persianas&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Verticais:
http://www.google.com.br/images?um=...ersianas+verticais&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Horizontais:
http://www.google.com.br/images?um=...sianas+horizontais&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=



Venezianas:

http://www.google.com.br/images?um=...q=veneziana&aq=f&aqi=g1g-ms1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## marta12

A pergunta feita pelo Swisim é a tradução para português do Brasil, por isso a explicação do WondereCarvalho está completíssima.

Mas em Portugal, só para marcar as diferenças, persianas nunca poderão ser cortinas, nem portadas serão jamais janelas.
Portadas, nas fotografias do seu último link, são todas aquelas que são de madeira.
Portadas são portas de madeira, com ou sem ripas, para janelas, ou portas-janelas/portas que tenham vidros, que poderão dar para um pátio ou um jardim. Podem ser exteriores ou interiores, apesar destas últimas, as interiores, já só quase se usarem em casas antigas.

Penso que também ficou, mais ou menos, explicada a versão portuguesa de Portugal


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> A pergunta feita pelo Swisim é a tradução para português do Brasil, por isso a explicação do WondereCarvalho está completíssima.
> 
> Mas em Portugal, só para marcar as diferenças, persianas nunca poderão ser cortinas, nem portadas serão jamais janelas.
> Portadas, nas fotografias do seu último link, são todas aquelas que são de madeira.
> Portadas são portas de madeira, com ou sem ripas, para janelas, ou portas-janelas/portas que tenham vidros, que poderão dar para um pátio ou um jardim. Podem ser exteriores ou interiores, apesar destas últimas, as exteriores, já só quase se usarem em casas antigas.
> 
> Penso que também ficou, mais ou menos, explicada a versão portuguesa de Portugal


 
Concordo com a Marta e apenas acrescentaria que as venezianas são, aqui, as portadas com ripas horizontais, não maciças.


----------



## Audie

Como falaram em "quebra-luz", isso me lembrou outro tipo de cortina: o/a blackout (sinceramente, não sei se é feminino ou masculino), um tipo de cortina em PVC (?) maleável (?), cujo lado interno é colorido e o lado externo metalizado.  Usa-se, freqüentemente, por trás da cortina de tecido, ou seja, entre esta e a janela/porta, mas se usa sozinha também.

Às vezes se diz "corta-luz", mas ouço muito mais "blackout" mesmo.  

Modelo para varão


----------



## WondererCarvalho

Audierunt said:


> Como falaram em "quebra-luz", isso me lembrou outro tipo de cortina: o/a blackout (sinceramente, não sei se é feminino ou masculino), um tipo de cortina em PVC (?) maleável (?), cujo lado interno é colorido e o lado externo metalizado. Usa-se, freqüentemente, por trás da cortina de tecido, ou seja, entre esta e a janela/porta, mas se usa sozinha também.
> 
> Às vezes se diz "corta-luz", mas ouço muito mais "blackout" mesmo.
> 
> Modelo para varão


 
O termo exposto por Audierunt refere-se, conforme sua explicação, a um tipo de cortina que também é conhecido em Português como corta-luz. Apesar de os mecanismos de cada um deles parecer diferentes, referem-se a um mesmo objeto:

Blackout:

http://www.google.com.br/imgres?imgurl=http://www.weiku.com.br/weiku2006/weiku_img/produtos_img/toldos/blackout1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.weiku.com.br/site/port/weiku2006/produtos/toldos_blackout.php&usg=__C_tnajtmsHOO3mzxAOdESjY0Juw=&h=300&w=302&sz=11&hl=pt-br&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=GeuOgkhIgXFfUM:&tbnh=138&tbnw=141&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dblackout%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dpt-br%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1004%26bih%3D581%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=2883&ei=itsATcz4IIH-8Ab3_N31Bw&oei=itsATcz4IIH-8Ab3_N31Bw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0&tx=80&ty=103

Corta-luz:

http://www.google.com.br/images?hl=...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1004&bih=581


Já um quebra-luz refere-se, normalmente, ao protetor de uma lâmpada em um abajur, por exemplo, similar a um lustre (em forma e finalidade):

Quebra-luz:

http://www.google.com.br/images?um=...&sa=1&q=quebra-luz&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Apesar de não se referirem diretamente ao termo "blind", ajudam a entender e a aprender novos termos que poderiam confundir.

E quanto ao termo "portadas", é bastante interessante o fato de que em português de Portugal as janelas de madeira possuem um termo próprio, pois aqui no Brasil, sempre ouvi o termo veneziana ou simplesmente janela (indiscriminadamente) para todo o tipo que não seja uma cortina ou guichê (de vidro ou acrílico) etc.
Lembrando que os termos referem-se ao Estado de onde sou (Rio Grande do Sul). Talvez em outro Estado, haja alguma diferença entre as estruturas de janelas.


Há! Mais uma coisa interessante: acho que o termo é exclusivamente de Portugal quando se refere a lustre, mas aqui no Sul o termo candeeiro é extremamente comum e refere-se principalmente (aqui) ao lampião. Por isso é muito comum, ao persquisar "candeeiro", encontrar imagens de lustres e quebra-luzes (protetores para lâmpadas de abajur) e também algumas imagens de lampiões. O termo candeeiro me lembrou chandelier (lustre/candeeiro em inglês), mas me parece que em inglês só refere-se a lustres/candeeiros e não a quebra-luzes ou, pelo menos, em muito menos frequêcia (quando combinada a pesquisa com a palavra "abajur").


----------



## marta12

Olá WondererCarvalho

*Lustre*, em Portugal, quer dizer um candeeiro grande, normalmente cheio  de peças de vidro/cristal, com vários pontos de luz /lâmpadas, que esá  suspenso do tecto. Usa-se em grandes casas ou palácios.

*As portadas *não são janelas. Há janelas com ou sem portadas, tal como as persianas também não são janelas. Podem ou não fazer parte delas, mas é opcional

As portadas, como já disse anteriormente, são portas/batentes, sempre de madeira, que servem, principalmente, como segurança e não tanto para retirar luz. Normalmente só se usam em casas/vivendas/moradias.

Não lhe sei explicar melhor. Repare:
Ainda há muitas janelas feitas de madeira, mas isso é a estrutura que prende o vidro.


----------



## Audie

marta12 e Carfer, não quero desviar o tema do tópico, mas não consegui entender o que é portada.  

Sim, WondererCarvalho, no post #6 eu também digo que conheço "quebra-luz" como sinônimo de "abajur".  É que anaczz e Archimec (#3 e #4) sugeriram o termo.

No meu último post havia um link para uma imagem de embalagem de cortina blackout (a cortina blackout é vendida dobrada dentro deste saco plástico do tamanho aproximado de uma folha de papel). Ou seja, é molinha e corresponde ao link do "corta-luz" do Wonderer (#22)  Retirei porque poderia ser considerado propaganda.  Mas, Vanda, é só para, digamos, "esclarecer o meu blackout"   : 

Embalagem de cortina blackout

Quanto a esse blackout do link que WondererCaravalho postou (e como o próprio site diz), isso leva a um novo elemento nessa questão de se proteger do sol: o *toldo*.  Esse também é outro termo que se confunde com cortina e persiana, pelo que vi. 

E, que, talvez, pode ser o que o(a) autor(a) do tópico procura(va):



> very large blinds used to block out the light in, say, an airport or a large sports hall


----------



## englishmania

Portadas são as portas das janelas http://www.fta-lda.com/images/site/12.jpg .


----------



## Audie

Grata, englishmania, o gatilho teclado mais rápido do WRF!


----------



## englishmania

Ahah  de vez em quando.


----------



## WondererCarvalho

Não queria ser o "necromancer" desse tópico kkkk, mas hoje pela manhã eu lembrei desse tópico quando recebi o seguinte e-mail do *Merriam-Webster's.com*:


http://www.drhinternet.net/mw/displ...c65aa8f76130cf0aef398dd7c6d&L=6&N=2805&S=4230

(fonte original)



jalousie
\JAL-uh-see\
_noun_​ 


1 *:*

a blind with adjustable horizontal slats for admitting light and air while excluding direct sun and rain​



2 *:*
a window made of adjustable glass louvers that control ventilation​​
​



The rooms of the little bungalow were protected from the brutal tropical heat by wooden _jalousies_.​ 
"The striated world visible through the slanted _jalousies _above the queen-size beds is bright and green." — Donovan Hohn's 2011 book _Moby-Duck: The True Story of 28,800 Bath Toys Lost at Sea and of the Beachcombers, Oceanographers, Environmentalists and Fools, Including the Author, Who Went in Search of Them_​ 
Etymologists are clear on the source of the word "jalousie" — it's French for "jealousy" — but the relationship between the emotion and the window treatments originally referred to as jalousies is not something they've speculated much about. Is it that those peering out through the original jalousie blinds were jealous of the people outside? Or is it more likely that the jealousy festered in the hearts of those outside, who could see the blinds but not the faces and lives of the people they hid? This excerpt from the October 23, 1766 entry in the Duchess of Northumberland's diary perhaps provides a clue: "Rows of Seats with Jalousies in Front that [the women] may not be seen."


Como é um tipo de "blind", achei conveniente (apesar do tópico já ter sido resolvido) mostrar... caso o conteúdo venha a ferir as regras de postagem, volto a publicar apenas o link do conteúdo original.​


----------

